# VSL Hybrid Reverb



## Jack Weaver (May 28, 2011)

_Since the other thread disappeared due to some guys in black helicopters:_

Yeah, it's cool. Like all Martin Saletag & Dietz-inspired products it gets its real value from all the expert-level features included.

You've got to _*carefully watch and re-watch the 2 videos*_ to see and hear all the unusual stuff it can do. It's a real toolbox of reverb fx. It'll be a great tool for pop mixes also.

I'm glad I have it - even though I have MIR and hardware reverbs. Hybrid holds a special place in the reverb arsenal. It seems to be much more sculpt-able, mold-able than any other I know about. You can make it sound like a sizzly Lex 224 all the way to a very clean convo to a heavy modulation/ chorus reverb.

During the videos the presenter is changing all these parameters on the way to something normal and *meanwhile the sounds he's getting midstream through all of these changes is mind blowing.* But this will be a great pop/rock 'verb in the right hands. VSL is of course aiming this for orchestral and chamber ensemble uses and it will be wonderful for these. But once the rock guys figure this one out there will be pretty amazing the results.

Fortunately you can download Vienna Suite and try it out for free for 15 or 30 days - I forget which off the top of my head.

.


----------



## MMMusic (May 28, 2011)

30 days  - just downloaded it. The new Hybrid-concept sounds really nice. Looking forward to trying it out.....the gui looks sweeet!


----------



## marcotronic (May 28, 2011)

At way below 500,- EUR this Vienna Suite thingy is a real steal! Awesome value for the money!

Marco


----------



## Jack Weaver (May 28, 2011)

Got a chance to put it into action today on some chamber music. Gotta say - it was much clearer sounding than the M7. Doesn't have the 'lush on a stick' that Bricasti is known for but it was easier to 'see into the mix' with the Hybrid. 

Yup, I guess it's going to see some action here. It's going into the regular rotation for a while. 

.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (May 28, 2011)

Oh...just messed around with this new reverb for a few hours , and i am quite impressed!

Within 30 minutes i had a decent sounding preset , which sounds like this: 
http://www.box.net/shared/rstu2geupe

This is completely dry Appass Violins and Celli with one Hybrid Reverb on the master bus.

Just a quick and messy example, and even tho none of the presets were spot on for me ( most seemed to have way too much hi end and not enough damping and ER Signal ) the reverb is quite easy to tweak and it literally replaces all the other verbs i use, with it`s brilliant control of ER`s and Tails individually.

Love this so far, but of course....gonna put it to a harder test soon.
Initially i could not find anything as spacious as the Altiverb Todd AO WIDE Early Reflections, but after a few minutes and some tweaking i came across a few impulses with a comparable quality and stereo width.

But most of all, very very clean signal...i tried it on some Brass, and there were none of that ugly resonance of certain other Verbs, I could get the VSL Epic Horns sounding quite close to EWQLSO or SAM with not too much effort! 

Also quite nice of VSL to give me this for free, i must say


----------



## doubleattack (May 29, 2011)

I'm enthuse about too; sound is really amazing!! 
And to give it away in a free upgrade is more than generous. 

Fantastic VSL! =o _-) o=?


----------



## Stephen Baysted (May 29, 2011)

Very very classy reverb. Another piece of VSL magic. =o


----------



## EnTaroAdun (May 29, 2011)

Looks great.

Too sad, they only offer it bundled. I don't need the compressor/limiter/EQs/panning-tool. I might use the Exciter, but that's not enough for me to spent ~500€ on this bundle.


----------



## chimuelo (May 29, 2011)

Agreed. Bundled effects remind me of the old way of buying music.

I have been watching their forum about this and hopefully the NFR's can post some real world usage tests like isolation of a single core/instance, and then multi core results. Along with a time consuming jpeg.
Until then all I have to go on is the " I will be using this from now on " comments, and what I have seen from below.

http://community.vsl.co.at/forums/t/28731.aspx

Great concept though as many of us have been using DSP/Native ER's and an AUX with hardware for 10+ years.
Finally someone has brought us a single plug that can be used on a per channel/bus basis.

Thanks VSL for making this. 
199 USD for a seperate purchase and I'm all in.


----------



## dedersen (May 29, 2011)

This is a pretty fantastic free update for us current owners of the package. Thanks, vsl.


----------



## muziksculp (May 30, 2011)

Vienna Suite is looking pretty Sweet :mrgreen: , and with Hybrid Rev. included for free special offer (until June 30th). I am seriously considering getting Vienna Suite. 

Would love to hear more audio demos, and feedback. Especially regarding how much VSL-Strings and Brass can be improved via Hybrid-Rev. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## germancomponist (May 30, 2011)

What I have heared sounds very good to my ears. 

Congratulations, VSL!

So now we need much more dry recorded libraries.


----------



## muziksculp (May 30, 2011)

It's interesting to hear how bad VSL instruments sound without any reverb, (Thanks to their Silent-Stage) :lol: 

Reminds me of the orch. sounds of some of some of the old GM modules. :mrgreen:

But... With adding some high-quality, transparent reverb, they are transformed from a quacking frog, to a handsome Prince ~! 

Hopefully the new Hybrid Reverb will make a huge difference to VSL , and make VSL instruments come alive, and sing.


----------



## marcotronic (May 30, 2011)

I got Vienna Suite now and I´m totally surprised how good all those plugins sound. I was used to Logic´s internal EQ, Limiter, Compressor etc. and I must really say that Vienna Suite´s stuff is a totally different league. And the new Hybrid Reverb is just heaven sent.

Marco


----------



## muziksculp (May 30, 2011)

marcotronic @ Mon May 30 said:


> I got Vienna Suite now and I´m totally surprised how good all those plugins sound. I was used to Logic´s internal EQ, Limiter, Compressor etc. and I must really say that Vienna Suite´s stuff is a totally different league. And the new Hybrid Reverb is just heaven sent.
> 
> Marco



Congratulations ! 

I guess you won't be using Logic's internal EQ, Limit, Compr, Reverb, ...etc. after hearing what Vienna Suite can do. 

Looking forward to getting it too. Plus, the Vienna Suite is VST3 (Which is a + for Cubase users). 

Enjoy,

Muziksculp


----------



## paoling (May 31, 2011)

Vienna Suite is "suited" for orchestral music and there's plenty of presets for the various instruments of the orchestra.
The EQ is particularly useful, because it has an integrated analizer (not present in every EQ around).


----------



## Stephen Baysted (May 31, 2011)

muziksculp @ Mon May 30 said:


> It's interesting to hear how bad VSL instruments sound without any reverb, (Thanks to their Silent-Stage) :lol:
> 
> Reminds me of the orch. sounds of some of some of the old GM modules. :mrgreen:
> 
> ...



Silent stage = sound proofing


----------

